# Is my mare pregnant!?!?!



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

HOLLY FATT MOMMA! I say yes but only a vet can say for sure.


----------



## Blossom (Nov 14, 2010)

hahaha, I know, I did know how truly fat she was until my mom was a few feet behind her and said holy cow! She is fatt!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, that is quite a change . I would also guess that she is but you might want to get the vet out to preg check her. That way, you know for sure and can start preparing.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Have you looked under her to see if her udder is starting to swell, or any other changes there?


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

My vote: Preggo!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Definitely get the vet to be sure lol but she looks preggers!


----------



## Blossom (Nov 14, 2010)

Yes, here is a picture of her teats from 1 week ago. I am going to price the vets and maybe we can get her/him to come out!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Silly question because I really do not understand - when someone buys a mare and they are told it might be pregnant, why do they not immediately have a vet check it to determine if it is? 

I honestly do not get this. The OP is not the only one. We get these posts all the time. 

Note to everyone (OP included) if you have a mare that might have been exposed to a stallion have a vet look at them to determine if they are pregnant.


OP, your mare does look pregnant. Please call the vet and have the vet check her.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

AB, I agree with you, although I am guilty of not doing it myself. When I got Freyja, I knew she had been pastured with the stallion since Finn's birth (2 months time). The owner was getting rid of Freyja because she had not bred, and they figured she was in too poor of shape to breed back. The owner never saw heat or "saw the stallion breed her", or show any real interest in Freyja. I also, was inclined to think there was no way poor Freyja could have taken in the condition she was in, so I never had her checked - my bad. I didn't find out she WAS in fact bred until many months later - too late, at that point, to flush. Had I known earlier, I would have had it done, because Freyja was in such poor shape she should _not_ have carried another foal. Live and learn.

To the OP - get the vet out to check the mare out. Not only to confirm pregnancy, if she is, but you also want a vet to be seeing her through her pregnancy, so when time comes to deliver you have a vet already familiar with your horse and her health, in case there are problems with the delivery.


----------



## Blossom (Nov 14, 2010)

Okay, I am saving up money.. I don't have my horses boarded and can't have a vet show up in a second with a ultrasound, for right now, I just want opinions.


----------



## Blossom (Nov 14, 2010)

I am saving for a vet to come, and this is not a silly question, I want a opinion.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Blossom said:


> Okay, I am saving up money.. I don't have my horses boarded and can't have a vet show up in a second with a ultrasound, for right now, I just want opinions.


I have never heard the excuse of not boarding being a reason to not have a vet out.

Call the vet and make an appointment.

They do come to private barns too.


And if you were told when you purchased her that she might have been exposed to a stallion why did you not start saving then?

:think:


----------



## Blossom (Nov 14, 2010)

okay, no need to get smart with people, this is MY opinion, I dont need YOU to tell me what to do. and really this is NON of your business about vets anyways. We can't just jump up and call a vet with a $200 fee to pay you know. and i don't need you to tell me to call a vet.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

:lol: I'm sorry but anytime you ask 'ís my mare pregnant?' you will be told to call a vet, no one can tell you for sure if she is or not, and if there is any doubt then she should be checked.

I really do understand money issues, BUT we have a responsibility to do our best for our horses. This is not an urgent thing, so call the vet and make arrangements for them to call in when they are already in the area, that cuts the cost, or put the mare in a trailer and haul her in, then it's even cheaper.

The cost of getting her checked is actually very cheap especially compared to the cost of losing her, or her foal or both if she is pregnant.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Blossom said:


> okay, no need to get smart with people, this is MY opinion, I dont need YOU to tell me what to do. and really this is NON of your business about vets anyways. We can't just jump up and call a vet with a $200 fee to pay you know. and i don't need you to tell me to call a vet.


Really? Then why are you ASKING about how to figure out if your mare is pregnant or not? 

*THE ONLY WAY TO KNOW FOR CERTAIN IF YOUR MARE IS PREGNANT IS TO MAKE AN APPOINTMENT WITH A VET. *

I can't believe all the people on here who have horses who think calling the vet for major things like pregnancy, mouth problems, back pain, and leg issues is out of the norm. Either you're too cheap, too poor, or don't really care about your horse's welfare.

If you can't afford to care for a horse _properly_, and that means calling a vet out when it's necessary, then you shouldn't have one. 

Owning a horse isn't like owning a car. They're living, breathing, feeling, sentient beings who deserve proper medical, dental, foot, and feeding care.


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

OK, this thread seems like it is starting to become one of 'those' types of threads. There are certain people that always have to jump into the convo as soon as it starts turning South, and make it worse, and then the OP defends themself, and it goes on and on...
The OP asked for opinions as to whether or not her mare looks prego. The answer was yes, but have a vet out anyway. OP says she is saving up money for the vet, so what is the big deal? There isn't a huge rush to get her checked, because if she is prego, it looks like she is too bug to flush her anyway, and she isn't having much trouble with pregnancy as it seems.

Blossom- my mare had mood swings too! One day she was so b*tchy, that when I was checking her teats, she turned on me and bit my back, and threw me! She automatically knew she had hurt me, and was sorry afterwards though. Just make sure you know when she is in a bad mood, to be EXTRA careful when you are around her, especially her belly and teats, because the can become tender and sore. That was why my mare bit me, because they were soo sore.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

If you can't afford a vet find one who will take payments!!! Our vet has held car titles, payment plans, traded out for remodeling work, and any other number of things! Why do folks run to the doctor when they are preggers but think...hmmm "maybe" I'll have the vet out if my girl is knocked up...
Vet care for preggers mares isn't "OPTIONAL" It's just good for them. And good starts for the babies. If you didn't want a baby it's probably to late to abort it now without endangering her life as well.  
I know breeders who have been doing this for years, like 30+ and still have the vet out for every single pregnancy!!! You never know what can go wrong.


----------



## Blossom (Nov 14, 2010)

Yeah, she is VERY moody like all the time!  and you guys, I know you don't know for sure unless you call a vet, but again I will say, "I just want opinions!" gosh!, just about everyone needs to take a chill pill.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Sorry my opinion was call a vet and know for sure she is ok...but I edited this post for you...sorry to bother you with ideas


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> Really? Then why are you ASKING about how to figure out if your mare is pregnant or not?
> 
> *THE ONLY WAY TO KNOW FOR CERTAIN IF YOUR MARE IS PREGNANT IS TO MAKE AN APPOINTMENT WITH A VET. *
> 
> ...


Agree totally. Sorry Blossom, if you don't like it, but some of us get impatient with people who cannot or will not afford their horses proper care. "Saving" for a vet visit is something that should be ongoing. If you own a horse there are at least a bajillion things that can (and will) go wrong, needing the care of a vet. The funds (at least SOME) should be there so that if....say....the horse colics and is dying, you can at least get it cared for! There are things that cannot wait. This one can, but it has been waiting now for about 6 months!:evil: Are you also saying the vet has not been there at all since you got this mare? Doesn't she get fall shots?

I am also just curious-what is the white powder your mare has on her face? It looks to be in her feed bucket?


----------



## Blossom (Nov 14, 2010)

franknbeans said:


> Agree totally. Sorry Blossom, if you don't like it, but some of us get impatient with people who cannot or will not afford their horses proper care. "Saving" for a vet visit is something that should be ongoing. If you own a horse there are at least a bajillion things that can (and will) go wrong, needing the care of a vet. The funds (at least SOME) should be there so that if....say....the horse colics and is dying, you can at least get it cared for! There are things that cannot wait. This one can, but it has been waiting now for about 6 months!:evil: Are you also saying the vet has not been there at all since you got this mare? Doesn't she get fall shots?
> 
> I am also just curious-what is the white powder your mare has on her face? It looks to be in her feed bucket?


Umm, thank you very much!, We give our horses shots our self, I am ONLY AKING FOR OPINIONS, DO YOU UNDERDSTAND???? Have you read anything that I have posted?


----------



## Blossom (Nov 14, 2010)

ohh, and that stuff on her face is called food, since you think you no so much about horses i am wondering why your asking?


----------



## Blossom (Nov 14, 2010)

Ohh, and my horse dying is WAY different from what i am asking.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Blossom, you came on here asking for help. Since no one on earth can give you a diagnosis over the internet whether your mare is indeed preggo, if she's just fat, if she's ate up with worms, if she has a belly full of pus due to being turned out with a potentially scummy stallion, or if she might be suffering from a massive tumor in her gut or anything else along those lines, calling a vet is the most reasonable response you are going to get. There is no way for us to know, especially based on a few poor quality pictures posted over the internet. The only person getting snarky over this is you. Telling you the wise choice is to call a vet is not a offensive statement meant to upset you, it's simply the most logical answer to the question you posed. No reason for you to get nasty to those you asked for help from, however guilty your conscience may be.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm just guessing here but....

It's all on the positioning of this...

If you post some pics and say, here is my mare, do you think she looks pregnant? She's booked for the vet next week to find out for sure. Then you'll probably get lots of people joining in the 'is she isn't she' fun.

We all get worried if it sounds like people are relying on long distance guesses when it comes to their horses well being. My guess is yes she looks pregnant, my advice is get her checked as soon as possible.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Blossom said:


> Umm, thank you very much!, We give our horses shots our self, I am ONLY AKING FOR OPINIONS, DO YOU UNDERDSTAND???? Have you read anything that I have posted?


And you got mine.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Blossom said:


> ohh, and that stuff on her face is called food, since you think you no so much about horses i am wondering why your asking?


I have not seen food that looks like white powder. EVER.

And, I asked because that was one of the first things I noticed, and it looked strange to me. Simple question, really.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

franknbeans said:


> I have not seen food that looks like white powder. EVER.
> 
> And, I asked because that was one of the first things I noticed, and it looked strange to me. Simple question, really.


 
It's some kind of mash. A place I used to board at feed some thing like that once a week and Sona would come out with a white powder head.


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

They put electrolytes in the grain at my barn to make the horses drink more and it is white powder. I think. or I might have that mixed up with the grass balancer...but they usually only give the electrolytes in the summer because it gets pretty toasty down here


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Huh, aren't y'all worried about them inhaling the dust and coming down with heaves? That would be my big concern.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

If they're not worried about calling a vet for the pregnancy, why would they be concerned about causing the heaves? 

Just saying...


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

smrobs said:


> Huh, aren't y'all worried about them inhaling the dust and coming down with heaves? That would be my big concern.


If your referring to the powder, we usually mix it in pretty good. Some of the boarders just throw it on top though and I don't think there's ever been a problem.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Huh, aren't y'all worried about them inhaling the dust and coming down with heaves? That would be my big concern.


I was never a big fan of it. But also it is usaly a soupy mess and it dries on there faces fast. thats why it looks like powder.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Amarea said:


> If they're not worried about calling a vet for the pregnancy, why would they be concerned about causing the heaves?
> 
> Just saying...


:lol: I kinda figured that so my question was more directed at MYS and Emily since they stated they had also had experience with the white dusty stuff .


----------

